# Soap Paint?



## hmlove1218 (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't seem to get my wording right to find anything on Google, but I've heard about special paint that can be used to paint on soaps.  Does anyone know where I could buy some?  Or could I make some myself by taking a powdered colorant and mixing with water, oil, or rubbing alcohol?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's a Soap Queen video about painting with mica. It's on MP, but I would be surprised if it couldn't also work for CP.

[ame]http://youtu.be/YzWFY77mVCc[/ame]

And here's a Soaping101 video about brush embroidery, which could be seen as being similar. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/oxZuX7kVNgI[/ame]


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

